# Trying to identify this shelf bracket.



## LegoJack (Nov 30, 2018)

My wife has a bookshelf that uses these brackets. Can't find them anywhere. A few are missing, so I'm hoping someone here can identify them so we can replace them.









I've searched online and a Woodcraft supply with no success.










Here is a picture of what these mount into.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

They're called, 'standards' and aren't used much anymore. I don't think I've ever seen one w/round holes.

https://www.google.com/search?q=shelf+standards&sxsrf=ALeKk02F9rY6aiSbaKYe9aMCY1aIKuQYHA:1616851442290&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi71Pz-yNDvAhUDV80KHYb4BdoQ_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=1455&bih=688


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have not seen many of that style, but the slotted style are commonly available.









Maybe you can alter the new style if you only need a few, or it's time to swap for new. These are available in silver, hold, brown, white, and more.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its near impossible finding clips to fit. You are probably better off replacing the "standards" with ones that will fit in that dado. Then just buy a bunch of the clips that go with them, more than you need.


----------



## LegoJack (Nov 30, 2018)

Update on this, I ended up 3D printing replacements


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice. I think I might have tried to use wire. Always more than one solution.


----------

